# 1999 Terrano II 2.7TDI - Won't go into gear :(



## spriggan (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi Guys,

I've picked up lots of tips from here and prevented a few probs but now I've had to post about a really annoying prob - I'll try and explain clearly!

My Terrano flat out refuses to go into 1st gear or reverse in the mornings (I notice this is getting worse as the weather gets colder).
I can just about get it into 2nd and the clutch then bites considerably even though the clutch pedal is flat to the mat.

When I take off in 2nd I can move up the gears but stiffly; when I slow down to a near stop I can shunt it into 1st just before it stops and then the clutch is biting sharply even though clutch pedal is down - sometimes causes a stall.

The problem eases after a few miles and after about 30 mins of continuous driving it's absolutely fine.

The brake/clutch fluid reservoir is full and no leaks of any sort are occurring.

I had the gearbox replaced 6 months ago so I suspect the clutch is to blame; does anyone have any wisdom?

Thanks,

Ryan


----------



## LOUD88 (May 6, 2010)

if it started after the change you may need to have the clutch slave cylinder bleed. Air in it would cause it to not fully release the clutch.


----------



## simonphoenix (Dec 8, 2010)

Unsure if your last comment resolve it, however I had an issue like this with my previous car. Filings from the previous owner's poor shift changes and fallen into the groove to go into first and second.

As you've replaced your gearbox - you might have the same issue as my nissan Terrano
Wouldnt go into gear when the car was switched ON. If the truck was off, i could put it into first easily, then crank it on with my foot on the accelerator to start it and get it moving.

This was purely to move me somewhere where i could be rescued as I was on a car park that was closing and didnt want to be impounded.


----------



## spriggan (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks for your tips guys!

I bled the clutch to no avail surprisingly. I'm leaving it in after Christmas for a good service, I'll let you know what the cause is.

Cheers!

Ryan


----------



## spriggan (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi Guys,

Thanks for your tips - the selectors and gearbox were cleaned out and it's been running fine since.

Cheers!


----------

